# The Chief's Beef 'N Barley Soup. I took the liberty of turning a classic on its head



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 6, 2020)

I took the liberty of tirning a classic on its ear.  This soup csme out very tasty, and allowe d me to ise up some leftovers.

Ingredients:
1 1/2 inch Sirloin Steal, palm sise piece
3 tbs. Poblano pepper, chopped
3 tbs. Marinara Sauce
4 tbs. Pearl Barley
1/4 cup frozen sweet peas
1/4 cup chopprd onion
1/2 tsp. Ground Cumen
2 tsp. Chili Powder
1/4 tsp. Red Pepper
1 tsp. Better than Boullon beef Soup Base
1 tbs, cookin Oil
1 tsp. Salt
3 cups water

Cube the mat to the size of dice.  Put the oil into a 2 quart saucepan and place over mefium-high heat.  Add the meat and stir it for 3 minutes.  Add the seasonings, and chopped ponlano and onios.  Continue stiring for 5 minutes.  Add the marinara, and water.  Cover and simmer for 35 minutes, stiring every 8 to 10 minutes to prevent sticking.  After the 3p minutes has elapsed, add the peas.  Cook for 8 more minutes.  Taste and correct the seasonings.  Searve hot with a crusty, buttered bread.

Again, this soup rocked, with a blend of Italy and New Mexico, and Europe, all dancing together over you taste buds.  I really enjoyed it.  I hope you will too


Seeeeya; Chief Longwind  of the North


----------



## cookieee (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi Chief, thanks for the soup recipe.  DH's kind of food. (still not checking your spelling?) lol.  Whenever I misspell a word, I get a red line under it. Don't you? lke this.  DH bought me a new keyboard and mouse for Christmas.  It seems so different than my old keyboard. Smaller. I had to cut my nails way back. I still can't get used to it.  I am always getting those red lines. lol


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 6, 2020)

cookieee said:


> Hi Chief, thanks for the soup recipe.  DH's kind of food. (still not checking your spelling?) lol.  Whenever I misspell a word, I get a red line under it. Don't you? lke this.  DH bought me a new keyboard and mouse for Christmas.  It seems so different than my keyboard. Smaller. I had to cut my nails way back. I still can't get used to it.  I am always getting those red lines. lol



My internet wasn't working well on my laptop.  So I typed it in from my phone.  I did check my spelling, but still missed the mistake in poblano.  The B, and N are right next to each other on the keyboard.  It seems that my fingers aren't as accurate as they once were.  

And, you are very welcome for the recipe.  As for the deleted "Who Am I" post, it was accidentally deleted multiple by a mod when this person was trying to clean up after my mistake.  Ah well, she's a wonderful lady and doesn't make many mistakes.  I will post something like the first one again, but maybe not so long.  Spell checking that baby was a chore.

I had 2 mandatory tech. report writing classes with my B.S. EET degree.  I aced both classes.  Each had a different instructor, one a professor, and one a Dr. in the field of English.  The mantra they both taught was to write the work.  Put it on paper.  No cliche's were to be used.  Keep it simple and to the point, And it needs to be proofread a minimum of five times before even thinking of turning in the work.

I once turned in a tech. report of FET (Field Effect Transistor) audio amplifiers that got top marks.  When I got the paper back, there was an entire paragraph outlined in red.  To the side, the Dr. had wrote, and I'm not kidding, "This is one of the finest paragraphs I have ever read.  However, it has no business in the Report."  Even back then, I was a bit wordy.

Anyway, I hope you have a wonderful day.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cookieee (Feb 6, 2020)

It was the "Sirloin Steal" that got me. lol

I just wanted to say about your "Who Am I" post that it really moved me. I so wanted DH to read it because he grew up on Long Island and did so many of the things you did. It was like reading something he wrote.  It was a beautiful piece of work Chief.  Thank              you.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2020)

Chief, are you using a iPhone or an Android phone? Android has predictive typing and that can be very helpful.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 6, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Chief, are you using a iPhone or an Android phone? Android has predictive typing and that can be very helpful.



I use an Android phone.  Sometimes the predictive mode just gets it wrong.  But usually, it's my  fat fingers (not so fat anymore) that get me into trouble.  On my laptop, right now, I'm forced to sit with the machine on my lap.  With older keyboards, or keyboards without a touch-pad, I'm ok.  But the lowers thumb/heel part of my  let hand touches the pad multiple times when I'm typing, and moves the cursor to places on the page tcorrecting.hat I don't want it to go.  I end up cutting words in half, or inserting sentence fragments in the middle of already constructed sentences, or even deleting parts of words, phrases, or sentences.  Typing at work was so easy, as I had a dedicated keyboard, with a heel rest, and no touch-pad to worry about.

I will continue to proofread my work, and try to catch the errors

Ya know, on my lunch breaks at work, I completed 5 entire novels, and parts of two more.  And yes, there was a lot of proofreading, and a lot of corrections made, but not like now.

Time has caught up with me, and I'm just not at my prime anymore.  I don't think I'll be able to keep that vow I made to my kids, that I would be riding wheelies on a motorcycle into the church parking lot, when I'm 70.  The mind is willing, even excited to try such things.  The body, well, it's telling me not to get on that bike.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2020)

I am very familiar with the touchpad causing the cursor to jump around and even highlight parts and then delete or move them. I find that ctrl-z is my friend. It can almost always undo those things, if you catch them before typing too much more. Yeah, the predictive typing is a bit tricky. You have to pick the right word carefully. i have eventually pretty much taught myself to use it all the time when typing on my phone or tablet and just don't use the space bar between words.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I use an Android phone.  Sometimes the predictive mode just gets it wrong.  But usually, it's my  fat fingers (not so fat anymore) that get me into trouble.  On my laptop, right now, I'm forced to sit with the machine on my lap.  With older keyboards, or keyboards without a touch-pad, I'm ok.  But the lowers thumb/heel part of my  let hand touches the pad multiple times when I'm typing, and moves the cursor to places on the page tcorrecting.hat I don't want it to go.  I end up cutting words in half, or inserting sentence fragments in the middle of already constructed sentences, or even deleting parts of words, phrases, or sentences.  Typing at work was so easy, as I had a dedicated keyboard, with a heel rest, and no touch-pad to worry about.


Chief, if it would help, this works for me: I use an app called Evernote for all kinds of things. You can download it to your laptop, phone and tablet (I use Windows and Android) and type to your heart's content - it synchronizes among all of the devices you use. You can also include photos, although you would still need to upload them to the site (handy for other purposes, though). 

You can stop in the middle and pick it up later if you need to. When you're done, you can copy and paste it into a comment box on DC on whatever device you're using at the moment. You'll also have a record of your own of the posts you've written. I've been using it for years. Love it.

http://www.evernote.com


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 6, 2020)

If you never use the touchpad, Chief, you can disable it. Every device is different, and sometimes it's hard to find out how to do it. My laptop is a Chromebook. It took Himself a while to find out how to turn mine off, but I'm glad he did.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 6, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ya know, on my lunch breaks at work, I completed 5 entire novels, and parts of two more.  And yes, there was a lot of proofreading, and a lot of corrections made, but not like now.
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief, were they published?  If so, how can I find them?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 6, 2020)

cookieee said:


> Chief, were they published?  If so, how can I find them?



i haven't yet published them, but intend to.  I could try to email you a copy, one at a time, and you could cretique them for me, or just read them for fun.  Let me know if you are interested.

Seeeeeeya; Cchief Longwind of the North


----------



## cookieee (Feb 7, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> i haven't yet published them, but intend to.  I could try to email you a copy, one at a time, and you could cretique them for me, or just read them for fun.  Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Cchief Longwind of the North



I used to be a big fan of SF, but now......to hard to explain. But let me know                if they ever get published ok?


----------

